
The Many Reasons Biologists Eat Their Study Subjects - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/biologists-eat-research-subjects
======
ggm
Don't eat mushrooms in the Field. Don't even taste them. I have never seen an
article so strongly heading to lawsuit risk. Just don't please. Liver toxicity
is awful. LD50 of amatoxin google search got me "0.1 mg/kg body weight may be
lethal in adults and this may be present in a single mushroom"

Dog liver? Vitamin A poisoning. Raw lizard? Salmonella risks. Raw meat? Cysts,
hyatids, brain and liver flukes...

